# Hi Viz



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you wear it on every outing onto roads?

IMO I cannot go out without it - i find it far to risky, no matter were you are. The 3 second rule


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

As a driver, I'd just like to agree with you very much and emphasise the importance of it. If the light is wrong even for a moment, it is so hard to see someone wearing dull colours against the dull road. 

For the safety of you, your horse and even other road users, please everyone, wear your reflective fluorescent vests and helmet covers and leg cuffs and kit your horse out in them head to foot! 

And drivers!: Bladdy well slow down and pass wide and slow, will ya! 

There are some right morons out there. Anyone who rides out on the roads at all is very brave to do so as far as I'm concerned.

Be safe, everyone.


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

^ I have to agree on the idiots  Iv had lots of things done to me when iv been out riding from people coming to behind me revving their engines to them shouting at me when passing out of the window :crying: Idiots. 


I always put Hi-vis on. Usually I just put a tabard on if im taking Sam out. Its literally 2 mins up the road, You cant miss us (as there is always 2+ out riding) And a tabard with my friends horse too. Its less likely for you to miss him tho, he's dapple grey so doesn't blend like Sam.


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi, i never ride without wearing Hi Viz, even in the summer, i think more riders should wear it, i also think more cyclists should wear it as being a driver too you are more likely to spot them giving you more time to slow down, i guess a bit of Hi Viz won't stop the lunatics that find it funny to speed past blaring their horns and shouting obsceneties


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I always wear Hi-Viz....... I go the whole hog in winter I have Hi-viz chaps that I bought off ebay Caddy has his hi-viz exercise sheet, brushing boots, tail and chest strap on (all hi-viz) especially if I am riding on the roads and the visibility isn't so good.... in the summer I wear a hi-viz vest and caddy has hi-viz brushing boots and his chest strap on because if the sun is in the wrong place and your horse is dark and you have dark clothes on drivers cannot see you, people think that in the summer hi-viz isn't needed, the sun can be just as blinding!, There was talk that some insurance companies will be looking at policies to not pay out if you are involved in an accident an are not wearing Hi-viz..... I think that it should be made law that all riders should wear hi-viz and also cyclists should too. Personally I think it is more "in fashion" to be seen in hi -viz and uncool not too:wink:


----------



## jennyb (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a driver and a horse rider so I see things from both sides of the fence - having come across horses and riders at dusk which are virtually invisible. I never go out without Hi Viz - in fact I do the whole rein/noseband, leg bandages & tabards. There are so many accidents on the roads I just think it is best to give yourself and your pony the best possible chance of being seen. I've also noticed that if you are shining brightly with Hi Viz wear, drivers naturally seem to give you more space, than trying to squeeze you into the hedge as they overtake.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree with all the above, but have recently swopped to the hi viz pink or orange as the treelined roads actually blend in with my yello/green hi viz stuff! You can see me coming now lol


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I was out today and we passed 2 horses without hi-viz and we didnt see them til the last minute, they had black jackets on and the horses were both bay  we have 2 bay and 1 black when we hack out and we all wear hi-viz tabards. I think its mad!


----------

